# Buying an assembled computer for 30k



## rgsilent (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't require a monitor, speaker, mouse, keyboard and hard disk as I already have all of it.

Budget is 30k as mentioned in the title.

I've gone through the rates and all and came up with one which I think might be the best.

AMD phenom II X4 925  
Biostar TA790GXE 128M 
4 GB RAM (i'm not sure of the rates here and require suggestion on which one to go for)
XFX 5770 1GB 
VIP psu 600W (or maybe 500 if 600 is too much)
any cheap dvd writer and cabinet. 


How's the config? And does vip make good psu's? 
Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Phenom II X4 955 b.e. - 8k
Gigabyte GA880 GM UD2H - 4.6k
Corsair DDR3 1333 Mhz 2x2GB - 4.8k
HD 5770 1GB - 9.5k (MSI Hawk, someone confirm brand suggestion please)
Corsair VX450w - 3.7k
Cooler Master elite 430 cabinet - 2.6-2.8k
LG DVD RW (no arguments about brand please, you can go for any brand you like) - 1k

Total - 34.4k
To reduce total price you may either go for GT 450 or Athlon II X4 635

If motherboard availability is an issue, you can try MSI 880GM E41, should be cheaper

Tell us what your PC is used for.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

first tell us the use of the pc please as cool buddy mentioned.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

It's to be used for gaming. Not hardcore gaming mind. The thing is, I want the comp to last for three years or more in such a way that i have no issues playing games if that makes sense.


And what's the point of spending so heavily on a cabinet? I'm pretty much a novice at all this so would like to know how does having a costly cabinet make a difference? If it is only looks than i'm not into it absolutely.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

costly cabinets have better airflow, wire management, better build quality...etc.
anyways gaming on the same graphics card s not possible for 3 years. new games are very much hardware demanding.

rig-
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.5k
LG H55N DVD @ 1k
Zotac GTX460 1GB @ 12.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
CM elite 310 @ 1.5k

Total - 30.7k

also i forgot to ask your monitor and  which resolution you will run??


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

^Will it run well on just 2gb RAM?

At the moment it'll be a 17 inch crt so i'll probably run it at 1280 which is the max resolution. I'm going to replace it soon with a 19-22 inch lcd though. Mostly by christmas.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

ok then fine, BTW 2gb will do fine. you can always add another 2gb later. firstly concentrate on the components the are not easily upgradeable anytime, means you cant spend loads of cash on cpu, mobo, gfx card regularly. but ram is cheap and can always be added later.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

Is the athlon series comparable to the phenom ones? I'm looking for a processor which is a bit close to i5 760 in terms of performance. 

Any one has any idea on how reliable the vip psu's are? A friend of a friend has been using it with his gts 250 without any issues.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2010)

i5 760 has no match in gaming at that price point. all phenoms fail in front of it. athlons are good all rounders. ofcourse performance is behind phenoms.

better get a quality, stable psu that will give you some futureproofing. corsairs are one of the best rock solid psus. good psu also give you better efficiency.the cheap ones are just time bombs. any load and BOOM.

vip will be better only if you get some very very low end components.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

The cooler master 500W ones are for around 3k mark i think. How are they? I know about corsair being highly rated by everyone. Just that the budget makes it a bit difficult to have it all.


----------



## dsmarty (Sep 22, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> The cooler master 500W ones are for around 3k mark i think. How are they? I know about corsair being highly rated by everyone. Just that the budget makes it a bit difficult to have it all.



Go for FSP Saga II 500W@2.2k max


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

dsmarty said:


> Go for FSP Saga II 500W@2.2k max



Does it come with a warranty? And is it reliable?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

^^the above PSU is awesome in performance/price ratio

if u  could find one then grab one
ad yes it do comes with warranty
i dunno exactly for how much time period


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2010)

for cabby get CM Elite 310. for PSU get Corsair VX450W (you'll run out of upgrades but PSU will still hold power & warranty). GTX460 or get the card along with new monitor. ram 2Gb enough for now. Athlon II X4 suites you. also the X4 BE phenoms have bad fan problem requiring you invest in new HSF, so don't go for them.

VIP PSU are average but by spending little more you get better reliability & futureproof & warranty. VIP best as reserve choice in case of PSU.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

GTX 460 is like 14k I think. I've read rates here saying they are available for as low as 12k. Can someone point me to some place in Mumbai if it is indeed available for 12k or so?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar's config is best suited to your budget & needs if you wont be replacing the card for atleast 3 years. Go for it.

Don't trust VIP and Cooler Master Xtreme is even worse, so don't waste your money on any of those. Your friend might be running it without problems for some time, but problems do not give warnings before coming. One moment it is running fine, next moment your display will be off, you'll smell smoke and bang, there goes your PSU & gfx card. It will pinch much more than the 1000 bucks will now.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Jaskanwar's config is best suited to your budget & needs if you wont be replacing the card for atleast 3 years. Go for it.
> 
> Don't trust VIP and Cooler Master Xtreme is even worse, so don't waste your money on any of those. Your friend might be running it without problems for some time, but problems do not give warnings before coming. One moment it is running fine, next moment your display will be off, you'll smell smoke and bang, there goes your PSU & gfx card. It will pinch much more than the 1000 bucks will now.




I see. Only one question though, will 450W from corsair be enough to run the entire system (the one jas) suggested? Cause people are saying 600w or something for 460 gtx.


----------



## SlashDK (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes Corsair vx 450 will be enough. It has been found during testing that it can supply upto 550W. and those zebronics and vip psu's hardly give half of their rated power.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i see the logic with going for a 460 instead of 5770 and getting a good psu. RAM i can buy anytime I get some money together from savings. I think i'll probably go with jaskanwar's. Still might take me a week or two to buy it, will keep options open so suggestions are welcomed. Thanks for helping out guys.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2010)

One thing,  up to a 19" monitor (Max Res: 1440X900) a HD 5770 or GTX460 768 MB is enough. They will offer very good gaming performance on that resolution. Then you can reduce your budget by almost 3k and get a good PSU or another 2 GB of Ram


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hrdwaresecrets.com found that VX450w could supply 571 watts and remain stable. The room was not air conditioned and ambient temperatures were high too. Corsair has labeled it as 450w for the 80+ certification coz the efficiency falls below 80 after 500w. It can be easily trusted to supply 520-530 watts and remain stable. Corsair PSUs are one of the best PSUs out there and mostly under rated. CX400 can also supply more than 450w, just because of efficiency falling below 80, it has been labeled as 400w


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 22, 2010)

won't require so much power for the rig listed above. can easily work on 400W (CX400W) but 450W looks to be best bet.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah, i'm pretty much going for the corsair vx 450 





Cilus said:


> One thing,  up to a 19" monitor (Max Res: 1440X900) a HD 5770 or GTX460 768 MB is enough. They will offer very good gaming performance on that resolution. Then you can reduce your budget by almost 3k and get a good PSU or another 2 GB of Ram


 

A friend was telling me to do the exact same thing. The only question is, will 768mb be enough to last say.. three years or so?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 23, 2010)

Look, nothing is enough to last 3 years. Who knows, may be Microsoft will release DX12 in early 2012 and all graphics cards which look like a beast right now will become outdated. Games become more and more demanding every day. Back in 2004 when Doom 3 was launched, it had one of the best graphics and you needed some of the best graphics cards available then to run the game. But within 2-3 years, every low end graphics card was able to run the game.
When transistor counts reached 500 million on a graphics card, it was big news, but see the condition now. The transistor count has crossed 2 billion on some high end cards.
Graphics technology changes fast and by a high degree. You can be sure that GTX460 will run most games launched 3 years from now, but at what resolution and what settings, no one can say. May be after 3 years it will be able to supply just the bare minimum power required to run a game.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

As I said before I'm not into heavy gaming anyway so hopefully it'll run for that amount of time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

but i more thing the difference between zotac 768mb and 1gb is just 1.5k. so better get 1gb. and better invest in a 22" monitor later. price is just awesome these days. IMO 19" is not worth.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 23, 2010)

19" monitors (16:10) are fast vanishing from the market. Only 16:9 monitors, mostly 1600x900 for 20" and 1920x1080 for 22" are available. Isn't a good trend, but guess we'll have to get used to the fact that computers are more entertainment centric these days.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll look into it. I'm inclined at getting the 1gb one. Still a week or maybe more to go before I go to buy it. I'll post a final config here before buying it. 


and if the mentioned board isn't available, any other good boards in the 5k range?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

MSI 880GMA E45 @ 5.6k
MSI 785g e53 @ 5.3k


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 25, 2010)

BUMP 





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> costly cabinets have better airflow, wire management, better build quality...etc.
> anyways gaming on the same graphics card s not possible for 3 years. new games are very much hardware demanding.
> 
> rig-
> ...



I totally forgot to ask, are these prices from Mumbai? if not, can anyone in the know give me the prices for these (preferable lamington road)? thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 25, 2010)

^^most probably delhi


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 30, 2010)

bump. 

just going through psu's and stuff...

 Will corsair CMPSU 430CX 430W be able to run gtx 460 with the athlon ii config? as the 430 costs almost 1k less than the vx450w one.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ u can try out FSP saga 500W available at 2.2k at smcinternational.in


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^ u can try out FSP saga 500W available at 2.2k at smcinternational.in



People in this thread itself recommended not to go for it as corsair is much more reliable and will last for a few years with that setup.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

^^its a quite good psu
it will definitely run ur 460
i wonder who said its not fit for this task


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 30, 2010)

Check above. No one has said it won't run 460 well. Just that it isn't as reliable as corsair and if something goes wrong i can end up with a much bigger loss than the extra 1000 i invest now. i'm just saw the CX 430 and thinking if it is that reliable i can go for it instead.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2010)

^^the guys are talking about cooler master extreme series PSUs and other "desi" brand
FSP is a reputed brand
i dont thing 500W will have any problem running 460


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2010)

FSP is a good brand. makes PSU for other brands including Gigabyte. FSP makes lots of PSU for in 3-4 series. Saga II is the budget series & can handle a single card well. 

in terms of performance, it'll put FSP Saga II 500W same as the CX400W. though CX400W is better but its unfair to group FSP in the league of "desi PSU"s.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I settled for this - 

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H
Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz 
Samsung DVD 
Zotac GTX460 1GB 
Corsair VX450W
CM elite 310

Got a usb keyboard, a Mouse and an LED too


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2010)

^^congrats and enjoy


----------

